# Someone took Molly on the couch again!



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

christine always tries to defy me Here is Molly trying to settle down on the couch. It takes her a while before she will lie down. She has to rub her face on the cushions etc...so annoying I am going to have to be a little stricter on the rules I see Finally she got in resting pose...bad shots wish I knew how to use my camera...it can take good pictures but my settings are so off


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Haha. I think maybe that video wasn't so far off. She's such a cutie. Mine are now too big to be adorable like that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Haha. I think maybe that video wasn't so far off. She's such a cutie. Mine are now too big to be adorable like that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Too big?? Molly is older than them ha! I'm sure Lexi and Beemer have lots of couch time and are smaller than her. She is almost a year and half now She is on the small side but normal I guess the breeder was bang on when she said she would be 15lbs! She is sometimes goes to 13 and the most 16 but she stays pretty steady at 15lbs


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Looks like she's on Christine, not the couch! adorable Molly, how could you be strict with that face?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

flowerchild said:


> Looks like she's on Christine, not the couch! adorable Molly, how could you be strict with that face?


Ha! Yes of course it's the rebel Christine How did you guess...I sometimes cave but not often ...someone has to uphold the rules. I am the HO in this family like Fairlie would say Yes I am the heartless one she listens to me ha! The no couch rule applies...if she is "ON Christine" that is ok otherwise no couch for Molly


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

I don't blame Christine. 
Last night, I had really crap nights sleep with a massive headache, so to avoid keeping Maz awake, I got up to snooze on the settee. 
Poppy loves this kind of things and snuggles in as tight as she can. I've got to say that I would hate not to have her snoring with me on these occasions.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw but it's so lovely to have a cuddle on the couch. Rules schmules!

It's Saturday morning, we've been out for a short walk and me and Nina are back in bed having a coffee and reading/iPadding. She's snuggled in real tight.

Wouldn't have it any other way. 

Oh and Molly is a little doll! Hard to resist. I'm on Christine's side! Get her another puppy, HO!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely 
Kiki loves to sleep on my hip, just like that. She can sleep on the sofa, but she'd rather sleep on me. It is so warming and comforting to have a poo snuggling with you - you are so depriving yourself Renee x


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Too big?? Molly is older than them ha! I'm sure Lexi and Beemer have lots of couch time and are smaller than her. She is almost a year and half now She is on the small side but normal I guess the breeder was bang on when she said she would be 15lbs! She is sometimes goes to 13 and the most 16 but she stays pretty steady at 15lbs



These guys are over 20lbs. I can barely pick up one without grunting. I thought they'd be closer to Molly's size. Though they not only have couch time but prefer the love seat (Beemer) and sofa (Lexi) to their beds. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Datun Walnut said:


> I don't blame Christine.
> Last night, I had really crap nights sleep with a massive headache, so to avoid keeping Maz awake, I got up to snooze on the settee.
> Poppy loves this kind of things and snuggles in as tight as she can. I've got to say that I would hate not to have her snoring with me on these occasions.



Ha! I guess she is a comfort poo


RuthMill said:


> Aw but it's so lovely to have a cuddle on the couch. Rules schmules!
> 
> It's Saturday morning, we've been out for a short walk and me and Nina are back in bed having a coffee and reading/iPadding. She's snuggled in real tight.
> 
> ...


Only 1 puppy in this house  I am the heartless one ha! I sometimes on rare occasion take her up to lie on me but I make sure there is no one around to see me 



Marzi said:


> Lovely
> Kiki loves to sleep on my hip, just like that. She can sleep on the sofa, but she'd rather sleep on me. It is so warming and comforting to have a poo snuggling with you - you are so depriving yourself Renee x


Aww Kiki love her! Molly always lies like that it seems so uncomfortable but I guess she likes it!



Lexi&Beemer said:


> These guys are over 20lbs. I can barely pick up one without grunting. I thought they'd be closer to Molly's size. Though they not only have couch time but prefer the love seat (Beemer) and sofa (Lexi) to their beds.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


They look so small in pictures  I grunt too when I pick up Molly


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Molly needs to visit us so she can learn a thing or two about controling her humans! Rufus would never tolerate your no couch rule. Is Molly allowed on yor laps while you read or watch tv?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha poor deprived Molly!
I can't sit on the couch without a poo sitting on top of me x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I love the thinly veiled couch rule, no touching the couch, but you can touch the people on the couch! haha
you guys are too cute!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

This is where Beemer goes when I say "let's go night night"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Love that Beemer photo priceless As long as Molly is on a human body it's ok


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Beemer is such a cutie!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Love that Beemer photo priceless As long as Molly is on a human body it's ok


Keep telling yourself that Renee! You will believe it someday!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Keep telling yourself that Renee! You will believe it someday!


Ha! I do believe it  She knows it too She is way more cuddly now that she is older when she was a puppy you couldn't hold her for 2 seconds she was quite the spazz


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Ha! I do believe it  She knows it too She is way more cuddly now that she is older when she was a puppy you couldn't hold her for 2 seconds she was quite the spazz


You're funny! You can't have a no sofa rule then allow her on the sofa! You don't have a no sofa rule!! You love a molly sofa snuggle!! Hehehehehe


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> You're funny! You can't have a no sofa rule then allow her on the sofa! You don't have a no sofa rule!! You love a molly sofa snuggle!! Hehehehehe


As long as she is on us she is not on the sofa Sounds odd but that's the rule ha! A snuggle is fun must admit!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

seems like it's not a no sofa rule (as it looks like she's rubbing up against the back of it) but just not on the seat cushion rule.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> seems like it's not a no sofa rule (as it looks like she's rubbing up against the back of it) but just not on the seat cushion rule.


Maureen, Renee is in denial!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Maureen, Renee is in denial!


No denial here


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> No denial here


You can't fool us!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> You can't fool us!


hno::laugh::laugh:


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Get Christine on here!!

I think we should get Christine, Jenny and Fairlies HO on here!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Jenny won't let me have #3... She's the HO in this house!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

My Ho has tried to get on from Singapore but she is so computer illiterate she keeps screwing up her password and user name and I think now they suspect she is trying to sabotage something and have totally blocked her.

She is the huge softy with Rufus for spoiling and food, she just won't let me have another pup.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I don't know how you guys do it with only one. I understand the work puppies require (why I wanted to get two at once) but they are so much fun together. I see the videos of Molly playing at the dog garage, but my two have spurts of that throughout the day whenever they want. I can't imagine not having both of them. And I know they are much happier together. I know I'd probably have gotten #2 over winter break (time to bond and such) if I didn't have both already. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Maureen, Renee is in denial!






dio.ren said:


> No denial here






RuthMill said:


> You can't fool us!



I'm with Ruth on this one. 

Another thought. I wonder Renee if you get your fix for a second one vicariously through the forum but since Christine doesn't she misses out on seeing all the other puppies. I know I love watching Molly and everyone else's poos and that satisfies a certain craving for baby poos. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Renee I've just noticed your new profile pic with Molly's little devil horn blob things  love it! Poppy's just discovered the back of the settee for some reason


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Jenny won't let me have #3... She's the HO in this house!


Really #3 no wonder Jenny set down the law



fairlie said:


> My Ho has tried to get on from Singapore but she is so computer illiterate she keeps screwing up her password and user name and I think now they suspect she is trying to sabotage something and have totally blocked her.
> 
> She is the huge softy with Rufus for spoiling and food, she just won't let me have another pup.


Ha! too funny don't let her on here then she can see all the puppies and might cave and let you have one



Lexi&Beemer said:


> I'm with Ruth on this one.
> 
> Another thought. I wonder Renee if you get your fix for a second one vicariously through the forum but since Christine doesn't she misses out on seeing all the other puppies. I know I love watching Molly and everyone else's poos and that satisfies a certain craving for baby poos.
> 
> ...





Mazzapoo said:


> Renee I've just noticed your new profile pic with Molly's little devil horn blob things  love it! Poppy's just discovered the back of the settee for some reason


Ya Molly has gone on the back of ours before I think she wants to get behind the pillows Poppy is adorable


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Renee I've just noticed your new profile pic with Molly's little devil horn blob things  love it! Poppy's just discovered the back of the settee for some reason


I had no clue what you meant about her devil blobs and now was looking at the pic and laughed so hard :laugh: those are the buttons on her diva couch Too funny! I have a cold so she is my little feel better pill today I snuggled her


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So I just noticed that it seemed like Ruth is quoted all the time. But then I know I quoted Renee and Renee was quoting several people. I've decided that Ruth is mighty and powerful. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> So I just noticed that it seemed like Ruth is quoted all the time. But then I know I quoted Renee and Renee was quoting several people. I've decided that Ruth is mighty and powerful.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


So are you Maureen I just quoted you Still loving that Beemer shot on the couch he was way too comfy


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> So I just noticed that it seemed like Ruth is quoted all the time. But then I know I quoted Renee and Renee was quoting several people. I've decided that Ruth is mighty and powerful.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


As are you


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Boycie is 26 lb at eight months and Poppy is 24 lbs at fifteen months.
Boycie is very chunky no excess fat there was me thinking he was going to be smaller than Poppy. Oh and they love to sleep on top of me x


----------

